# Habitat dimming thermostat



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking for the best one for my basking light bulb for my beadie..is this the best one to use or is there better to use please folks


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

we always use habistat,brilliant no problems with them ever:no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Daz4311 said:


> Looking for the best one for my basking light bulb for my beadie..is this the best one to use or is there better to use please folks


Habistat are very good.


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

Do these come with the sensor or do I need to buy this separate??


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Daz4311 said:


> Do these come with the sensor or do I need to buy this separate??


Comes with.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Habistat are a fantastic brand and we use them instore, however i personnally use a Microclimate dimmer at home and find them just as good! We stock both brands at very competetive prices! - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i find them not very accurate and you have to fiddle with them to get the right thermo gradient.
i have a bosc that needs a 55c basking spot, the habistats only go up to 36c.... you can see my problem, so i have to move the prob away so when the basking is 55c i have to find a place in the viv that is 36c


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i find them not very accurate and you have to fiddle with them to get the right thermo gradient.
> i have a bosc that needs a 55c basking spot, the habistats only go up to 36c.... you can see my problem, so i have to move the prob away so when the basking is 55c i have to find a place in the viv that is 36c


There is a high range one done

Habistat Dimming Thermostat HIGH RANGE - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

still - only goes up to 40c ... just means it can be slightly closer to the basking spot, but because they have long sensor leads it wouldnt really make any difference


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i find them not very accurate and you have to fiddle with them to get the right thermo gradient.
> i have a bosc that needs a 55c basking spot, the habistats only go up to 36c.... you can see my problem, so i have to move the prob away so when the basking is 55c i have to find a place in the viv that is 36c


 
55? Are you sure? Highest i've seen is 40-45 , I only had one for a short time and he seemed happy at 40 :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

mstypical said:


> 55? Are you sure? Highest i've seen is 40-45 , I only had one for a short time and he seemed happy at 40 :2thumb:


 My bosc has a basking spot of 35c and he's happy and growing and thriving.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> My bosc has a basking spot of 35c and he's happy and growing and thriving.


Same as ours.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

CPT BJ said:


> My bosc has a basking spot of 35c and he's happy and growing and thriving.





petman99 said:


> Same as ours.


Yeah, not sure if i've been misinterpreted, I think 55 is way too high but didn't want to come across as patronising


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

CPT BJ said:


> Habistat are a fantastic brand and we use them instore, however i personnally use a Microclimate dimmer at home and find them just as good! We stock both brands at very competetive prices! - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Which microclimate dimmer would you recommend for use in a 4x2x2 beardie viv?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

treebs9 said:


> Which microclimate dimmer would you recommend for use in a 4x2x2 beardie viv?


 
This would be good

Microclimate B1 Dimmer Stat 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

So looking at getting this ordered so for my beardie am I best ordering the habitat high range one as the normal will not go high enough as it looks like my new beardie will want his basking at between 95-105???


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

The *normal* Habistat Dimming Thermostat is perfect you will not need the High range one.


----------

